# 30 Hp Merc / Hatsu what prop u guys running



## The Rodfather (Dec 9, 2016)

I have a 30 hp merc which is pretty much very similar to a tohatsu. Its a 4 blade 9.5 pitch. It over revs with a light load and does around 26mph on a 16ft salt marsh. No tabs or jackplate. Im looking to upgrade to either a 3 blade 12 pitch or a 4 blade 11 pitch.


----------

